# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  f24 soci ...

## swami

... di società di persone, con addebito sul c/c della società, firma disgiunta per tutti i soci, alcune banche addebitano regolarmente in conto altre annullano f24 entratel ... chi ha ragione?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risulta che le imposte di ciascuna persona fisica debbano essere pagate mediante addebito sul proprio conto corrente...  :EEK!:  
L'importante &#232; che vengano pagate, ci mancherebbe altro ....   

> ... di societ&#224; di persone, con addebito sul c/c della societ&#224;, firma disgiunta per tutti i soci, alcune banche addebitano regolarmente in conto altre annullano f24 entratel ... chi ha ragione?

----------


## seta

Che io sappia se non c'è corrispondenza tra il Codice fiscale dell'intestatario del conto corrente e il codice fiscale del contribuente indicato in F24, il file F24 telematico viene scartato. 
Ciao

----------


## anlaurin

> ... di società di persone, con addebito sul c/c della società, firma disgiunta per tutti i soci, alcune banche addebitano regolarmente in conto altre annullano f24 entratel ... chi ha ragione?

  Se ho ben capito intendi pagare a mezzo entratel su c/c della Società le tasse dei soci di snc.
Se così è, ritengo che il pagamento non possa avvenire a mezzo entratel, in quanto il debitore non è la società bensì il socio. In tal caso il pagamento deve avvenire a mezzo f24 cartaceo con firma del socio ed autorizzazione all'addebito in conto della società.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì certo, ma questa è una restrizione dell'F24 di entratel, io mi riferivo alla possibilità, assolutamente legittima, di pagare il proprio F24 nel c/c di un altro soggetto. 
ciao   

> Che io sappia se non c'è corrispondenza tra il Codice fiscale dell'intestatario del conto corrente e il codice fiscale del contribuente indicato in F24, il file F24 telematico viene scartato. 
> Ciao

----------


## seta

> Sì certo, ma questa è una restrizione dell'F24 di entratel, io mi riferivo alla possibilità, assolutamente legittima, di pagare il proprio F24 nel c/c di un altro soggetto. 
> ciao

  Concordo, nel caso di pagamento allo sportello bancario di un F24 di persona fisica non titolare di partita iva, nel caso in questione socio della società, non esiste alcuna restrizione. 
ciao

----------


## swami

> Che io sappia se non c'è corrispondenza tra il Codice fiscale dell'intestatario del conto corrente e il codice fiscale del contribuente indicato in F24, il file F24 telematico viene scartato. 
> Ciao

  
... il punto è questo ... alcune banche pagano l'F24 altre lo respingono ... cosa devo fare? telefonare a tutte le agenzie e chiedere come si comportano?  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Banche ?
Allora entratel non c'entra !
Se togliamo di mezzo entratel (magari !!  :Big Grin:  ) vale la mia considerazione: nessuno può impedirmi di pagare le mie tasse addebitandole sul c/c di un altra persona. 
PS: Anzi, prendo spunto da questa discussione per comunicare a tutti che sto cercando qualcuno disposto a prestarmi il suo c/c per pagare le mie tasse ....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   
sono stanco, scusate !!   

> ... il punto è questo ... alcune banche pagano l'F24 altre lo respingono ... cosa devo fare? telefonare a tutte le agenzie e chiedere come si comportano?

----------


## swami

> Banche ?
> Allora entratel non c'entra !
> Se togliamo di mezzo entratel...

  nn ho capito  :Confused:  
con entratel invio i dati del F24 da addebitare in C/C ... sono presenti sia Entatel che la banca ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sono io che faccio fatica a capire: tu hai scritto: "alcune banche pagano l'F24, altre lo respingono": sembra che tu faccia riferimento al cartaceo, anche perchè si tratta degli F24 dei soci di società personali.
Se invece stai parlando degli F24 inviati tramite entratel, vale quallo che è stato detto prima: sembra che entratel li rigetti se trova differenze tra contribuente e conto corrente. 
ciao   

> nn ho capito  
> con entratel invio i dati del F24 da addebitare in C/C ... sono presenti sia Entatel che la banca ...

----------


## swami

> Sono io che faccio fatica a capire: tu hai scritto: "alcune banche pagano l'F24, altre lo respingono": sembra che tu faccia riferimento al cartaceo, anche perch&#232; si tratta degli F24 dei soci di societ&#224; personali.
> Se invece stai parlando degli F24 inviati tramite entratel, vale quallo che &#232; stato detto prima: sembra che entratel li rigetti se trova differenze tra contribuente e conto corrente. 
> ciao

   ... l'F24 del socio inviato attraverso Entratel non viene scartato dall'Entratel anche se il c/c indicato per l'addebito &#232; di una societ&#224;, ma quando la richiesta di addebito arriva alla banca, alcune banche pagano senza problemi altre no, tra quelle che nn pagano alcune telefonano al cliente per chiedere conferma e poi addebitano ... diciamo che in linea di massima i cassieri delle banche possono forzare l'addebito, da quello ke ho capito  :Big Grin:  ... mentre i pi&#249; str***i rifiutano l'addebito per evitarsi eventuali fastidi :-/

----------


## danilo sciuto

Finalmente ho capito !  :Smile:  
Da quello che mi hai scritto, sai già chi sbaglia ....   

> ... l'F24 del socio inviato attraverso Entratel non viene scartato dall'Entratel anche se il c/c indicato per l'addebito è di una società, ma quando la richiesta di addebito arriva alla banca, alcune banche pagano senza problemi altre no, tra quelle che nn pagano alcune telefonano al cliente per chiedere conferma e poi addebitano ... diciamo che in linea di massima i cassieri delle banche possono forzare l'addebito, da quello ke ho capito  ... mentre i più str***i rifiutano l'addebito per evitarsi eventuali fastidi :-/

----------


## swami

... solo mi sembra stupido mettere a disposizione un sistema di pagamento come l'f24 online attraverso il canale di entratel e poi limitarlo cos&#236; ...  :Cool:  se la persona ha la firma sul c/c nn vedo xch&#232; nn addebitare l'f24  :Confused:  
spero tolgano presto questo che &#232; solo un impedimento ... ;-p

----------


## swami

> Da quello che mi hai scritto, sai già chi sbaglia ....

  onestamente no, credo solo d'aver trovato un malfunzionamento nel sistema ... o pagano tutti o nn paga nessuno ... mica a discrezione del cassiere! metti ke mi pagano 3 rate e alla quarta questo ha le p***e girate e nn mi manda a buon fine l'addebito ... cosa succede?  :Cool:

----------


## Tetsuo

> ... il punto è questo ... alcune banche pagano l'F24 altre lo respingono ... cosa devo fare? telefonare a tutte le agenzie e chiedere come si comportano?

  A me è successo... ma la banca mi ha chiamato e dopo la mia spiegazione l'ha messo in pagamento....

----------


## LucZan

Spiegazioni fornitemi dalla banca:
In base alla convenzione con l'A.F., la banca ha l'obbligo di telefonare (e penso registrare) la telefonata al proprio correntista nel caso le venga comunicato dall'A.F. che il codice fiscale del titolare del conto non coincida con il codice dell'intestatario del F24 in pagamento.
D'altronde immagino che chiunque, disponendo delle coordinate bancarie di qualsiasi conto corrente, potrebbe pagare le proprie imposte a carico di un altro (potendo sempre poi sostenere che &#232; stato un errore.......).
Da un punto di vista legale l'A.F. ha ricevuto il pagamento dell'imposta dovuta e quindi formalmente il contribuente &#232; a posto.
E' chi ha subito il prelievo che deve darsi da fare per ricevere indietro i propri soldi......

----------


## swami

> Spiegazioni fornitemi dalla banca:
> In base alla convenzione con l'A.F., la banca ha l'obbligo di telefonare (e penso registrare) la telefonata al proprio correntista nel caso le venga comunicato dall'A.F. che il codice fiscale del titolare del conto non coincida con il codice dell'intestatario del F24 in pagamento.
> D'altronde immagino che chiunque, disponendo delle coordinate bancarie di qualsiasi conto corrente, potrebbe pagare le proprie imposte a carico di un altro (potendo sempre poi sostenere che è stato un errore.......).
> Da un punto di vista legale l'A.F. ha ricevuto il pagamento dell'imposta dovuta e quindi formalmente il contribuente è a posto.
> E' chi ha subito il prelievo che deve darsi da fare per ricevere indietro i propri soldi......

  ovviamente non si stà parlando di persone qualsiasi, ma di persone con firma disgiunta sul quel conto e regolarmente censite dalla banca, codice fiscale compreso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## seta

> Sì certo, ma questa è una restrizione dell'F24 di entratel, io mi riferivo alla possibilità, assolutamente legittima, di pagare il proprio F24 nel c/c di un altro soggetto. 
> ciao

  Riagganciandomi all'argomento, a me oggi è capitato un fatto assurdo.
Avevo consegnato al cliente le deleghe cartacee di tutti i soci perchè le consegnasse alla sua banca per l'addebito nel c/c della società (società di persone).
La vicedirettrice della banca si è rifiutata di addebitare le deleghe e ci ha dato degli incompetenti (noi!?!) perchè non eravamo a conoscenza delle disposizioni del decreto Bersani che vieta tali addebiti, ma consente, secondo lei, solo gli F24 telematici (dei soci?). 
Ha rispedito a casa il suo "povero" cliente, senza peraltro dargli alternative per risolvere il problema.
Non c'è stato verso di farla ragionare e ho dovuto suggerire allora di fare un prelievo in contanti per poi pagare per cassa le deleghe. 
Mah..... :Mad:

----------

